# Truma boiler fan seems slow



## dannyktm (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi

My Truma system seems slow on the blown air front, when I turn it on it all kicks in as it supposed to, I then turn up the thermostat up to 30 but even after 20 mins it just _*blows*_ very slowly out of the heating hole's (it does blow hot) on more modern previous vans I have owned (05 and 07) they would make a powerful blowing noise blowing hot air around the van, I would then wind the thermostat back to about 15/20 and the whole thing would tick over sweet.

The system is a C3402 gas only operation, the van is a 1999 Burstner i 578 A class imported from Belgium, quite small/compact 6 meters low ceiling height etc, it should be like a sauna in 20 mins surely.

P.S I am taking to her the alps for 6 months so it needs to be better! any help would be greatly appreciated.

Danny


----------



## dannyktm (Oct 26, 2008)

Oops! sorry I have no idea why I put it under SWIFT


----------

